# Poll: Newest Chingy-released radio, more or less random reboots/restarts?



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

*Newest Chingy Radio- more or less reboots/shutdowns?*​
I've had MORE random reboots/shutdowns on the newest leak radio 38.33%I've had LESS random reboots/shutdowns on the newest leak radio 1644.44%I've had about the SAME amount of random reboots/shutdowns on the newest leak radio 925.00%Inconclusive/not enough time to know for sure822.22%


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I've been on the second-to-latest MR2 (official?)... the one that came out before the one Chingy just released, and it's been working wonderfully for me. I think it's being referred to as MR 2.75- Great signal, not many data disconnections, hardly a reboot to speak of. I recently flashed Gingervitis 1.2 based on the new leak, and it has been running SO damn smooth for me with amazing battery life (with the included stock kernel, which I _think_ is the only one that works right now), but the reboots and restarts have happened more frequently. Happened a lot during the first day I flashed (which I have come to accept as the ROM settling in and I always give it a few days), and has been happening less since, but still a few times I'll go to turn my screen on to realize the phone has shut itself off. I'm wondering, to those who have tried the brand-newest radio, how the reboots/restarts have been compared to whatever other radio you've used. Thanks!


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had no issues with latest radio. I was one of theucky ones that never got random reboots regardless of radio. Chingy's latest has really sped up GPS lock for me. I can sit on my couch and get a 9 satellite lock in about 10-15 seconds. Network location also seems to be improved.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

There wasn't an option for 'none' so 'less' was the closest.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> There wasn't an option for 'none' so 'less' was the closest.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


Really? Not a single one? That's impressive. Sorry for the lack of that option... not sure I can edit the poll but that's awesome! Gives me hope.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I answered "same" but frankly, none of the MR2-variety of radios have caused me reboots. I've ran them all heavily and I blame my reboots on the ROMs, kernels, and such. I have experienced several-day-uptimes with pretty much every radio. Clearly not yet ran the latest for several days yet but I have yet to have any unexplained reboots with it which has been par-for-the-course for my phone. (It's rock solid and loves low voltages as well.)


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm having the opposite experience. I'm also running Gingeritis 1.2, and I started off with the MR2 OTA radio.

Ran fine, no reboots, no problems at all for the first 36 hours. I then received my first random reboot.

Then I experienced two strange audio lockups. I received a text (I use Handcent). My phone vibrated, but did not play the notification tone. I pulled it out, hit the volume rocker to make sure the volume hadn't gotten turned down somehow, and it wasn't, it was at full. However, I didn't hear the boink noise it makes when you adjust volume. Then I went into settings, audio, and volume, and the phone froze. I was able to hold power and reboot. This happened twice in 30 minutes.

Later that evening, I went to wake my phone, and it was totally unresponsive. Even tried plugging in the charge cable and the LED didn't light. Pulled the battery, then it fired back up okay.

I decided to flash the leaked radio from the base this is built on to see if it fixed the problem. I experienced half a dozen random reboots in the meanwhile.

After flashing the radio, I rebooted. I had two voicemails left for me in the meantime, and it notified me upon booting back up. I deleted them, but couldn't get rid of the icon in the status bar, so I rebooted again. This time, it went past the boot animation, and when it would normally come up to the lock screen, it froze. Totally unresponsive, screen off, same as happened to me on the other radio. Pulled the battery, and it booted back up fine.

I've experienced at least 2-3 random reboots since this incident last evening. I really like this ROM, however it seems to be getting more unstable as time goes on. I'm pretty disappointed about it.

I'm thinking about perhaps wiping and reflashing to see if the problems return after some time. I should note that I haven't installed any of the MODs either.

Edit: I never received a random reboot, or any of the problems I've been experiencing on a stock rooted MR2 OTA ROM.


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

I have not had ANY reboots unless I ran stock, or on any das BAMF release. I'm not blaming their ROM for everyones' reboot issue, just a pattern I've noticed on my phone which makes me believe it may be a hardware issue.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Been running MR 2.5 and haven't had any problems. Thought about switching but not really seeing any need to.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Mr2 has worked fine for me, don't see a need to change until some huge development has been made.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## digitalicecream (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm running liquid Gingersense 1.5 with the latest (2.75?) radio and I'm seeing at least 4 random reboots daily. I guess the question is, what radio are you using that has the best stability? this is definitely not it... the odd thing is that LGS 1.4 worked without reboots.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Misread the previous post, disregard.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been on MR1 obviously, the MR2 leak and the MR2 OTA (current radio) and I've had I think 1 random reboot in the almost 2 months of having the phone.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I had one reboot running stock rooted MR1, zero reboots running the MR2 OTA with a stock rooted MR2 ROM, and several daily with the newest leaked radio and Gingeritis v1.2.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Just flashed gingeritis 3d and the new radio which is off the same new gb base as the rom. They work great together, no reboots, great connection and speeds.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

random reboots etc.. are a thing of the past .. and if you still have it.. you have other problems. Random reboots disappeared after the leaked MR2 radio surfaced (a few months ago).


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"androidbuff said:


> random reboots etc.. are a thing of the past .. and if you still have it.. you have other problems. Random reboots disappeared after the leaked MR2 radio surfaced (a few months ago).


Ha.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

@razor, his point is that if you are having reboots.. Look elsewhere before blaming the radio. It's a logical fallacy to attribute causality for every random reboot to the radio. There are other causes. I've also read on Twitter that some of the custom kernels have been broken by this latest GB release.

This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Aye. My reboots are ROM related, not radio related.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

I answered less but I've never had reboot issues since CM7 started allowing MR2 radios with CM7 1.2. I've been running the 7-17 radio chingy posted and everything is fine for me.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Ive had one i noticed. I didnt have many before but there were a few.


----------



## seanren78 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have not a single random reboot with the latest release by chingy. I am a fan!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I havent had one reboot with the newest radio at all here.


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've only ever had one reboot on my TB and that was the day I got it while it was reloading/downloading all my apps from my old phone. My dad had 4 or 5 reboot a day (we got them a at the exact same time) until he finally returned it 3 days later for a new one. He has not complained about reboot since then. So I voted less since technically it did do it once 

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

